# Bank Hol!!!



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hiya!! What is everyone doing this weekend then?? I shall be working and revising!


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to a wedding at 1  Going on a roadtrip to somewhere with my friend tomorrow, just hope the weather stays nice.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Nothing apart from walking the ferrets. Chris has Monday off work, so we're talking about going out to the cinema or a romantic meal out celebrating 3 years living together


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'll be spending most of the weekend in the garden on my laptop, watching hubby doing the gardening.Well someone has to supervise.*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

my bfs coming over in a bit  we are then going to have a bbq on the beach  i want my bunny to come  but he doesnt like his harness!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Chilling out with my boyfriend and playing with his rats on their first day back (Our friend was looking after them while he was at his parents). Enjoying the sun 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Were not doing much today just popping into cardiff to get my o/h a new phone. 

Tomorrow i think i am babysitting for my 5 month old Niece. 

Monday - no idea, will have to see what the weather is like but if nice will go for a picnic and park or down the beach. x


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

We have been building Peter's new hutch! It took us all morning but its done now and its fab! I am sorting out his old hutch for Mopsy now...well waiting for it to dry after its scrub out so I am sitting in the sun with my laptop while o/h entertains the kids! 

Shhh dont tell him I'm chilling he thinks I'm hard at work!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaaaaa love it! Calvin's couped up inside  have you got any ideas? he has an outdoor run, but is currently attacthed to his indoor cage


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahahaaaaa love it! Calvin's couped up inside  have you got any ideas? he has an outdoor run, but is currently attacthed to his indoor cage


Attached with what? Super super glue?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaaaa no  this wire stuff it was quite hard actualy  thats why i dont want to undo it  my stuff didnt come tday...so i wont get it till tuesday!!!!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahahaaaa no  this wire stuff it was quite hard actualy  thats why i dont want to undo it  my stuff didnt come tday...so i wont get it till tuesday!!!!!


oh nooooooooo!! Well...I look forward to Tuesday then...when we shall both get goodies!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

exciteddd


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Today i have done a sympathy card for a local family their mum died yesterday. She was only 35 it's awfull. The kids are going to the fair tonight and Nick is working. Then either tommorow or Monday off to pick my baby bunny up.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Todays been spent recovering from a hangover from too much drinking lastnight! as my friend came over for a catch up 

Sunday I'm off into town to pick my mums 60th birthday present up.

Monday - I have no idea yet! I'll think about that tomorrow :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Just another day for me i'm working like i do 7 days a week


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Just another day for me i'm working like i do 7 days a week


Do you have a day off on Monday Kim?
Pick your feet up and chill with the chins


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

No Marcia i work in a care home so no break for me i also just worked the Good friday, sat easter sunday and Bank hol monday also this one to


----------

